

Upcoming Javascript Changes (Google Tech Talk) - enomar
http://google-caja.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/html/es5-talk/es5-talk.html

======
invisible
Also worth a read: [http://markcaudill.com/index.php/2009/04/javascript-new-
feat...](http://markcaudill.com/index.php/2009/04/javascript-new-features-
ecma5/)

------
TweedHeads
If server-side javascript gained more traction that would be the only language
you would ever need in the web world.

 _-Wishful thinking-_

